# West Central Minnesota Trial



## Jay Dufour

Any scoop yet ? Thanks


----------



## Brenda

Qual callbacks to the last series

3,4,9,11,13,15,18,19,23,28

10 total


----------



## Laird's Retrievers

Heard the open was a quad AND a blind. Very few dogs doing it, out of 70 run so far about 14 have done it. All this second hand but it has gotten really hot now. 

Cheers. Chris


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/David Aul, H/Paul Sletten of Pine Edge Retrievers, & Magic Trick's Miles for WINNING The Qual at the West Central Minnesota RC 2012 Summer FT. the Q consisted of 35 entries with Miles at 27 mos old this was his third Q ran. Way to go Pine Edge Retrievers a great start to your summer FT season!!!


----------



## Barry Ireland

Could someone tell me where the trial grounds are at. I am in mn for business and would like to go watch.
Thanks


----------



## DKR

Barry Ireland said:


> Could someone tell me where the trial grounds are at. I am in mn for business and would like to go watch.
> Thanks



*Welcome Statement*
The West Central Minnesota Retriever Club, an AKC Member Club, cordially invites you to attend our AKC Member Field Trial. We welcome you to the Great Plains and wish you and your retriever the best of luck.

The WCMRC reminds you to stay on all designated roads and parking areas. 

Location

Tests will be held on the Riley, Dosdall, and Kaldens Grounds in Morris, Minnesota. At the intersection of Hwy 28 and Hwy 59 look for signs that will direct you to the test sites.
*Location*
Intersection of Hwy 28 and Hwy 59
Morris, Minnesota
*Dates*
Jul 20, 2012 - Jul 23, 2012


----------



## Brenda

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,3,4,5,6,16,17,25,33,35,37,39,40,41,47,56,57,65,74,83,103

21 total


----------



## Sue Kiefer

Yeah Little Miles.
Congrads to Dr.,Paul and Little Miles who is all grown up now.
Nana Sue


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the land blind

1,3,4,5,7,11,13,14,18,19,21,22,24,25,26,28,29,31,32,34,35,39,40,41,42,43,45,52

28 total


----------



## Brenda

Amateur Callbacks To the water blind:
1,3,4,5,11,14,18,19,24,29,31,32,39,41,43,45,52

17 total


----------



## Brenda

Open done for the night 6 left to run


----------



## Brenda

Open placements

1st-#103 Gracie H/Danny Farmer O/Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure & Laurie Junewick
2nd-#74 Candy H/ Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor (New FC)
3rd-#56 Nelson H/ Tyler Sheppard O/Steven Zugg
4th-#41 Tide O/H Jeff Lyons
RJ-#39 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla

JAMS-6,17,25,33,37,40,47,83

Congrats to all !!


----------



## Brenda

Amateur callbacks to the last series

1,4,18,24,29,31,32,41,43,45,52

11 total


----------



## T.Lanczak

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Paul Hanson, H/Steve Yozamp of Outback Retrievers, & CASAL'S Remember the Titans "Boone" for taking 2nd place in his first derby ever ran at the West Central MN 2012 Summer FT. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mike W.

Way to go Tyler Sheppard!


----------



## EdA

Congratulations to FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society winner of both the Open and the Amateur. After being a finalist at the National Amateur Gracie has run 2 field trials with 2 firsts, a second, & a third.


----------



## BonMallari

Brenda said:


> Open placements
> 
> 1st-#103 Gracie H/Danny Farmer O/Judy Aycock, Sylvia McClure & Laurie Junewick
> 2nd-#74 Candy H/ Lynn Troy O/Garry & Sue Taylor (New FC)
> 3rd-#56 Nelson H/ Tyler Sheppard O/Steven Zugg
> 4th-#41 Tide O/H Jeff Lyons
> RJ-#39 Pete H/Steve Yozamp O/ Bob Zylla
> 
> JAMS-6,17,25,33,37,40,83
> 
> Congrats to all !!


Congrats to Team Gracie ( Sylvia-Judy-Laurie)...girl power X3

also to my friend Tyler Sheppard on his 3rd place finish...way to go pal...


----------



## Frank Jones

Congratulations, Bob Kennon, on Duke's first place in the Derby. Duke is trained and handled by Mark Smith.

rita


----------



## Jerry S.

EdA said:


> Congratulations to FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society winner of both the Open and the Amateur. After being a finalist at the National Amateur Gracie has run 2 field trials with 2 firsts, a second, & a third.


Congrats are certainly in order for them. What a roll.
Ed, do you think that there is carry over from pre-National training to finishing the National to running soon thereafter?


----------



## T.Lanczak

Congratulations Graice,her owners,trainers, and everyone else who have contributed to her success. Girl dogs RULE this weekend


----------



## EdA

Watchm said:


> Congrats are certainly in order for them. What a roll.
> Ed, do you think that there is carry over from pre-National training to finishing the National to running soon thereafter?


I definitely think there is carryover, Tia (FC-AFC Bayou Stars Beyond Independent) was another of our best dogs in pre Natl training and she won a Doubleheader in her first trial. It's hard to beat a hot bitch!


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats to all..... Yaaay Duke !!


----------



## rboudet

Congrts Mark Smith and Bob Kennon on Duke of Sweetbriar's Derby win. Also To Carole Robinson for breeding both Gracie and Duke. Carole , I know you are very excited. Keep those puppies coming.


----------



## T.Lanczak

EdA said:


> I definitely think there is carryover, Tia (FC-AFC Bayou Stars Beyond Independent) was another of our best dogs in pre Natl training and she won a Doubleheader in her first trial. It's hard to beat a hot bitch!


I second that but it sounds so much better coming from you


----------



## birdthrower51

Congratulations to Sylvia, Danny & of course Gracie


----------



## gum

What were the places 0f the am please thanks


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

*Congratulations Sylvia!*


----------



## Old School Labs

Great job on the Double Header Gracie, congrats to Sylvia and the whole crew, see you in a couple weeks. Had a Double Header here this weekend too w/Suzan and Tia.


----------



## Wayne Beck

Congrats on the double header.. Any results on the rest of the AM?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN

*big question ?*



EdA said:


> Congratulations to FC-AFC Hilltop's High Society winner of both the Open and the Amateur. After being a finalist at the National Amateur Gracie has run 2 field trials with 2 firsts, a second, & a third.


Is that due to Judy ? Danny ? Sylvia ? Or the Rorem Seminar's ????? or just a dog that can mark ???? Dr Ed ??? Care to give an HONEST answer ?


----------



## Glenn Norton

T.Lanczak said:


> Congratulations Graice,her owners,trainers, and everyone else who have contributed to her success. Girl dogs RULE this weekend


A big Congratulations to Candy and Lynn....New FC !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EdA

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Is that due to Judy ? Danny ? Sylvia ? Or the Rorem Seminar's ????? or just a dog that can mark ???? Dr Ed ??? Care to give an HONEST answer ?


A very talented dog who has been exposed to some exceptional trainers including the above mentioned and Cherylon Loveland who gave her a great start. It was apparent when Gracie was young that she would be good but none of us knew how good.


----------



## Bayou Magic

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Is that due to Judy ? Danny ? Sylvia ? Or the Rorem Seminar's ????? or just a dog that can mark ???? Dr Ed ??? Care to give an HONEST answer ?


I'm not Ed, but from I've had the pleasure of watching and the challenge of competing against Team Gracie. She is one of the top dogs running in the country and there is no weak link in the team. Same for Suzan Caire and Tia. Both extremely hard to beat. Huge congrats to both of these great teams for the double headers! fp


----------



## zeus3925

Congratulations to the new Field Champ, Taylorlabs Sugar and Spice (Candy) and to Lynn Troy, her trainer and handler.! To her owner Dr. Susan Taylor DVM as well!


----------



## jollydog

Thank you Frank and to everyone for the congrats

John- I feel certain if you asked all you mentioned their answer would be the same-Gracie.
That being said, one thing that I have learned from running trials is that there is
a ton of very talented dogs competing- a list that IMHO would take you thru every state in the USA


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Team Gracie!!!! That is awesome!! Also a shout out to Mark Smith and Duke!!! Congrats guys!!

Aaron
*


----------



## pam ingham

Gracie is a wonderful dog but so much of her success has to be attributed to Sylvia! She may not have had the personal knowledge to train a dog to Gracie's level when she first got Gracie, but she was dang well smart enough to study with and learn from the most successful minds in this dog game. And when she needed help, she turned to the best and soaked up all she could. Yes, Gracie is a great dog as all can attest, but she'd be just another purty face if not for Sylvia's dedication to extract that talent and create a champion- but then, Sylvia has been a coach and teacher and fierce competitor all her life - so nothing less would do!! As further testament to Gracie's talent - she ran a great nat'l for Sylvia, then, without missing a beat stepped up with Judy and Danny handling her to keep the streak going- whattadog!


----------



## rjambar

Congrats to Tyler Sheppard on the 3rd place finish.


----------



## David McLendon

Yep, fine job Tyler and Nelson who are off to a great start together. Things may get interesting.


----------



## joel druley

Congratulations to Vern Hasenbank & Dealer on their 3rd in the Amateur, Dennis Pugh & Air with their jam in the Amateur & Ken Schaff & Walker for their 3rd in the Derby.


----------



## David Maddox

pam ingham said:


> Gracie is a wonderful dog but so much of her success has to be attributed to Sylvia! She may not have had the personal knowledge to train a dog to Gracie's level when she first got Gracie, but she was dang well smart enough to study with and learn from the most successful minds in this dog game. And when she needed help, she turned to the best and soaked up all she could. Yes, Gracie is a great dog as all can attest, but she'd be just another purty face if not for Sylvia's dedication to extract that talent and create a champion- but then, Sylvia has been a coach and teacher and fierce competitor all her life - so nothing less would do!! As further testament to Gracie's talent - she ran a great nat'l for Sylvia, then, without missing a beat stepped up with Judy and Danny handling her to keep the streak going- whattadog!


Pam,
You are so astute in your ability to ascertain both the success and character of team "Sylvia/Gracie". I've been an outsider/fan looking in on the careers of both Sylvia & Grace, and I can tell you that Syl has always had a drive for success second to none; with a positive attitude to boot. 
I've always believed that "we are only as good as those that surround us", and Sylvia and Gracie both exemplify that to a T.

CONRATS to two classy Texas gals and the rest of "Team Gracie"!!!


----------

